# brick stencils?



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder where to buy brick stencils 1/24 scale. I know a few places in the U.K. but the shipping will take forever.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

*brick stencil*



mymodeltrain said:


> I wonder where to buy brick stencils 1/24 scale. I know a few places in the U.K. but the shipping will take forever.


https://www.craft-products.com/ this is where I got mine, several different styles. good product and didn't take long to receive, use to use magic brik which also comes with or without simulated brick coating, they used to make it in 1/2" style but no longer. they still make it but in 1" scale. Kind of neat as it comes in a roll and when you peal he backing off you get just the mortar joints, to ruse I sprayed the sticky side with drafting glue. I painted the subject grey primer and when dry stuck the mortar joint tape down and sprayed red oxide primer, came out pretty good. says you can reuse the bromley product over and over but haven't tried it yet, Bill


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

choochoowilly said:


> https://www.craft-products.com/ this is where I got mine, several different styles. good product and didn't take long to receive, use to use magic brik which also comes with or without simulated brick coating, they used to make it in 1/2" style but no longer. they still make it but in 1" scale. Kind of neat as it comes in a roll and when you peal he backing off you get just the mortar joints, to ruse I sprayed the sticky side with drafting glue. I painted the subject grey primer and when dry stuck the mortar joint tape down and sprayed red oxide primer, came out pretty good. says you can reuse the bromley product over and over but haven't tried it yet, Bill


I just ordered from that craft-products website; hope it will be delivered soon. Thanks.


----------

